
The Senate Has Overwhelmingly Passed CISA, a Privacy-Killing Cybersecurity Bill - snowpanda
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-senate-has-passed-cisa-a-privacy-killing-cybersecurity-bill
======
tristanj
This article is 2 months old. It was posted when the news came out and got
200+ karma plus a ton of comments
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10461526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10461526)
.

~~~
snowpanda
I apologize, during the posting of this article I got the links messed up.

The news of today that I Was trying to post was this:

[https://www.rt.com/usa/326481-obama-signs-budget-cisa-
bill/](https://www.rt.com/usa/326481-obama-signs-budget-cisa-bill/)

~~~
tristanj
It happens. Not sure why this got so many upvotes though. Usually dupes are
flagged before they get too popular but it looks like that didn't happen here.
I guess a lot of people skipped over the article date.

